# Selling TDI, Think about Cruze



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. 220 mile round trip is a lot of miles. I have a gen 1 and love it. Do you know how to browse thru the threads or do a search? Happy reading. There is a lot of information on gen 1 diesel. I don't know of anyone on here with a gen 2 yet.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hynato said:


> Hey guys I'm having my TDI bought back from VW and was think of a cruze to replace it. I currently do a 220 mile round trip everyday and was wondering what would best year to look at and what modifications can be done like DPF deletes and tunes. Tanks in advance for any help


I had a VW TDI and went to Cruze Diesel to replace it back in late 2015. I picked up a second Cruze Diesel used earlier this year. It's a great car. There are some things to know, this forum has excellent information, whether you keep the emmisions or not. The only potential concern seems to be the emmisions, but not everyone has issues. With your high mileage you'd likely have few issues, but the recent delete thread has people saying the get an additional 4-5 MPG, for you that would add up to real savings fast. There is a thread on DIY, and transmission fluid change, definitely do that if you buy one, it's easy, real easy compared to the VW DSG fluid change, and 40-50 k miles, despite it being "lifetime" seems about right. Good luck hunting. There is minimal information on the new 1.6 Engine, it will likely have even better mpg, but at a cost of power and torque. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Hynato said:


> Hey guys I'm having my TDI bought back from VW and was think of a cruze to replace it. I currently do a 220 mile round trip everyday and was wondering what would best year to look at and what modifications can be done like DPF deletes and tunes. Tanks in advance for any help


Welcome to the forum. I have the highest mileage Cruze on the forum and still love it at 201K miles, fully stock. You can read details of my experience here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...91746-200k-miles-2014-chevy-cruze-diesel.html


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I think 2014 and 2015 are basically a wash, in comparison. I would just find what I was looking for between those years. Have you thought about looking at the new 17's?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

The new 2017 diesels are definitely worth a look.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I'd look at a 15 or 17 personally... The 15 does have a few refinements over the 14 including onstar data possibility...

The 17 is very enticing, but I have not driven one yet. I love my 2015 and came from a modified 2006 Jetta TDI.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I would definitely try to drive a new one if I were any of you.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

EricSmit said:


> I would definitely try to drive a new one if I were any of you.


What are they stickering for and selling for?

Is the manual cheaper than the auto?


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Isn't the new 1.6 going to be a 2018 model? Available late spring, summer 2017.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

DslGate said:


> Isn't the new 1.6 going to be a 2018 model? Available late spring, summer 2017.


17 diesel is on lots. 18 will bring a Hatchback.


----------

